# my two GIRL rats are humping..



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

as the title says... ive checked everything and i definitely have two females.. if i could figure out how to post pictures i would.. but... why are they doing this? should i separate them?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

this is common, especially when they are in heat. It is also a show of dominance when establishing who will be the *leader* of the pack, so to speak. Unless there is other fights where there is blood shed, there is no need to seperate them.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

littlematchstick said:


> this is common, especially when they are in heat. It is also a show of dominance when establishing who will be the *leader* of the pack, so to speak. Unless there is other fights where there is blood shed, there is no need to seperate them.


that's a relief. 
I decided to adopt a new rat and i get her tomorrow.. id hate to have to separate my two girls before the new rat even got here.
ill cross my fingers and hope that the new rat is accepted.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

Can u give rats a bath


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

cheyenneobvious said:


> Can u give rats a bath


There's usually no need to bath rats, they're very clean animals. Bathing can strip them of their natural oils that keep their fur nice and healthy. The reasons rats may need bathing are: if they're elderly or ill and can no longer groom themselves properly, or if they get into something particularly messy.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

the white rat of mine smelled fine, but the black one smelled like urine, so me and my fiancee attempted to introduce her to water.
needless to say i have scratches up my arm from them both trying to get out of the tub ( i only filled a little section up and the rest of the tub was dry and they STILL wanted out of there ) i don't think we will try that again anytime soon 

i feel bad.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

cheyenneobvious said:


> I decided to adopt a new rat and i get her tomorrow.. id hate to have to separate my two girls before the new rat even got here.
> ill cross my fingers and hope that the new rat is accepted.


Don't forget to quarantine the new rat.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

adoraluna said:


> Don't forget to quarantine the new rat.


i was reading that on the forum today.. i cant get her to another house, were is it suggested to put her for the 3 week period? we have a three floor house, our rats on the top floor, main floor and then basement.

also, when i quarantine it, if the rat does have something wrong with it, how will i know? unclean eyes, nose and ears?


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

If you don't have another house a separate floor would probably be best if possible. As for something being wrong. Excess porphyrin is a sign, yes. I'm new to rat owning and my girls haven't been sick yet. I know that they can get new home sneezes so don't freak out right away. I did! lol. She was fine though. 

I'm sure someone else will have better advice than I can give because I am so new? 

Anyone have any other advice to offer?


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

adoraluna said:


> If you don't have another house a separate floor would probably be best if possible. As for something being wrong. Excess porphyrin is a sign, yes. I'm new to rat owning and my girls haven't been sick yet. I know that they can get new home sneezes so don't freak out right away. I did! lol. She was fine though.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will have better advice than I can give because I am so new?
> 
> Anyone have any other advice to offer?


thank you  this helps a lot.
this is, if she even comes. the lady im getting her from keeps standing me up and not bringing her. shes been MIA for a day now and the rats were supost to be here yesterday at 2pm... its 9pm now the next day.. i hate people who arent good for their word 
i was so excited too!


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> cheyenneobvious said:
> 
> 
> > Can u give rats a bath
> ...


if you have a rat that is white if her/his fur turns yellow or it looks dirty then yes its fine to give your rat a bath at anytime.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ratties rock the world said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > There's usually no need to bath rats, they're very clean animals. Bathing can strip them of their natural oils that keep their fur nice and healthy. The reasons rats may need bathing are: if they're elderly or ill and can no longer groom themselves properly, or if they get into something particularly messy.
> ...


Rats that aren't white would look the same if they were white - it's just easier to see on white rats. There is still no need to bath rats regularly other than the reasons mentioned before. The yellow you mention - this is normal on the backs of males and is known as buck grease.


----------



## danny obvious (Jul 5, 2009)

I LOVE U BABY


----------

